# Demand and energy management/calculations



## Nancy Ho

Hi, I took the Oct 2016 Power Pe exam and failed. I  still not understand well how to calculate Demand and energy management. Does anyone has documents or samples on how 

to calculate Demand and energy management?

I also weak at  Protection coordination. Where do I find more informations about Protection coordination?

Thank you so much. I feel so sad since I study so hard and still fail.


----------



## KatyLied P.E.

Are you talking about utility rates and calculations?  if so I can send you info if you message me your  email.


----------



## Nancy Ho

Hi KatyLied,

I am looking for materials to show how to calculate energy demand and rating.

Thanks


----------



## Hugh Jass

Nancy Ho said:


> Hi KatyLied,
> 
> I am looking for materials to show how to calculate energy demand and rating.
> 
> Thanks


it has been 3 months but i do not remember ANYTHING related to what you say had trouble on.

are yountalking about NEC??


----------



## TWJ PE

Nancy Ho said:


> Hi, I took the Oct 2016 Power Pe exam and failed. I  still not understand well how to calculate Demand and energy management. Does anyone has documents or samples on how
> 
> to calculate Demand and energy management?
> 
> I also weak at  Protection coordination. Where do I find more informations about Protection coordination?
> 
> Thank you so much. I feel so sad since I study so hard and still fail.


Send me a PM on protection coordination. I have The Art and Science of Protective Relaying by GE. I'll have to e-mail it to you (to large to post here).


----------



## TNSparky

I remember something being asked on that in the morning. I missed it at the time but found my notes for it in the afternoon.....    :brickwall:      ldman:   :suicide1:


----------



## Nancy Ho

Hi 

I am looking for material show how to calculate load demand when on peak, off peak, season....


----------



## KatyLied P.E.

Try this for starters.  if this is not thorough enough try Googling with the specific verbiage.  I work for an electric utility.  When you talk of peak, off peak calculations, etc. I think of rate calculations which involve base charge, peak demand charges (KVA or KW) and energy usage (KWh).  These calculations will vary depending on what type of rate info is provided and may also include a ratchet (demand charge based on peak usage over the previous 12 months).  As I mentioned, I have some info on these types of calculations.  For some reason I'm never able to post these on the forum but will be glad to send them to you if you forward me email address.

http://www.think-energy.net/KWvsKWH.htm


----------



## KatyLied P.E.

You can private message me your email address through the forum if you're concerned about privacy.  better yet I can message you mine.


----------



## Nancy Ho

Hi KatyLied,

My email is: [email protected] Can you send me some materials about energy demand calculations?

Thanks


----------



## trainrider

Nancy Ho said:


> Hi KatyLied,
> 
> My email is: [email protected] Can you send me some materials about energy demand calculations?
> 
> Thanks


Sent you some stuff via email. Hope it helps!


----------



## phatman492

I sure could use that demand and energy management information as I know I missed the question I was asked about it.  My email address is [email protected]  Any info any of you are willing to send will be greatly appreciated.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## KatyLied P.E.

I will send you some references in a few minutes


----------



## Kalika PE

KatyLied P.E. said:


> I will send you some references in a few minutes


Can I request for the reference materials as well? Thanks in advance. [email protected]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ysj88

can I request for the references on demand and energy management as well? [email protected]

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## viddu512

hello, could you please share the reference material for demand and energy management with me as well? thanks much.

[email protected]


----------



## nhari09

hi, can you please email me the content that you have? I have the exam next week. Thanks in advance. 

[email protected]

Hari


----------



## phatman492

Yeah, I still have yet to find any (much less good) representative practice problems for this subject area on the test. There aren't even any on the NCEES practice test. I don't know what else to do here. Any suggestions?


----------



## KatyLied P.E.

phatman492 said:


> Yeah, I still have yet to find any (much less good) representative practice problems for this subject area on the test. There aren't even any on the NCEES practice test. I don't know what else to do here. Any suggestions?


Have I sent you that study info for demand and energy management?  If not I can email.  Not a lot of practice problems but I think it will give you a good foundation to solve problems.  Also, see the link below.

https://www.we-energies.com/business/elec/understand_demand_charges.pdf


----------



## KatyLied P.E.

I read earlier posts so I see where I sent you that info.   One more suggestion.  Click on link below..  There should be a link for rates.  Our public service commission requires us to make those public.  Click on this link.  Look at rates LPM, LPL, and LPME in particular.  The documents are somewhat written in legalese but if you work through the explained calculations using dummy numbers it should be helpful.  Focus on base, demand and energy cost calculations. it's pretty representative of the way most utilities calculate.  Just now thinking of this otherwise I would've told others in this thread earlier.  Hope it helps. 

http://www.alabamapower.com/business/rates-and-pricing/about-our-pricing.html


----------



## mohamed gahin

Can I request for the reference materials also?

my email:  [email protected]


----------



## rg1

Nancy Ho said:


> Hi, I took the Oct 2016 Power Pe exam and failed. I  still not understand well how to calculate Demand and energy management. Does anyone has documents or samples on how
> 
> to calculate Demand and energy management?
> 
> I also weak at  Protection coordination. Where do I find more informations about Protection coordination?
> 
> Thank you so much. I feel so sad since I study so hard and still fail.


Sometimes it is a good idea to throw the actual question at hand, into the forum, instead of reading the same material again again and not getting into the subject. May be someone may explain it to you in a better way.


----------



## TNPE

Demand/energy management and load factor are all somewhat similar; and essentially, you'll need to take into account the total available output in some timeframe, and relate it to what was actually used/consumed in that same timeframe (think of a 5-gallon bucket of water with 3-gallons in it - just as a comparison).  Not an all-inclusive explanation, but should be good enough to get you started.


----------



## rg1

I have an idea. To start with. start from your house bill. See your rates, slab rates, conditions etc. Prepare your bill yourself and check whether the utility guys are doing it correctly. See how you can reduce your bill. Why the utility has kept the slabs like that? Given the opportunity what slabs would you like to have for you? Why would utility would not agree to the slabs proposed by you?

This subject is based on simple business sense. I feel if you understand your bill, you will understand the subject.

On lighter side if you do not need to have a look at your utility bill and try to reduce it, implies you have a lot of money and PE is not your cup of tea..


----------



## cos90

rg1 said:


> Sometimes it is a good idea to throw the actual question at hand, into the forum, instead of reading the same material again again and not getting into the subject. May be someone may explain it to you in a better way.


She was talking about a question on the actual PE exam. Please be careful because you could get someone barred from being a PE forever if they answered your question. We cannot discuss the Exam content, we signed an agreement.


----------



## rg1

cos90 said:


> She was talking about a question on the actual PE exam. Please be careful because you could get someone barred from being a PE forever if they answered your question. We cannot discuss the Exam content, we signed an agreement.


I do not think anyone will mean that. Everyone on the forum must be aware of the conditions of NCEES/Board.  And what I meant was, it is easy sometimes to explain  with the help of an example then by simple explanation of theory.  Anyways I framed a house hold question or him/her to start, It is always good to reiterate, revise and remind such cautions  again and again, lest we make a mistake and  thanks for doing it.


----------



## rg1

Chapter 27 (14 pages in all) of  Wildi book gives a very good Idea and explanation on this topic. Wildi sir has given a few examples nicely explained. This chapter along with going through and understanding a few types of fares given in the link shared by KatyLied PE of Alabama Power gives you fair idea of the subject. To me this topic is an application of a simple bussiness sense. Is there anything else left in this topic.


----------



## HotFudge

KatyLied P.E. said:


> I will send you some references in a few minutes


Any chance I could get this info on demand and energy calcs?

Thanks


----------



## KatyLied P.E.

HotFudge said:


> Any chance I could get this info on demand and energy calcs?
> 
> Thanks


Yes.  Give me a day or so.


----------



## KatyLied P.E.

PM me your email.


----------

